# rancher cutting out



## hondamudder04 (May 10, 2009)

i just went out to ride my bike and i turned it on and it kept cutting out then when i put it in gear it cut-off. whats causing this and ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Dalton (May 19, 2009)

did it sit for a long time before you rode it? i'd at least drain the carb bowl to make sure theres no old gas in it, and check the spark plug. little things first!


----------



## hondamudder04 (May 10, 2009)

i just rode it yesterday. but thanks i'll go check them


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Dalton did the Gorilla Axles work for ya? Im looking and Monster Made


----------

